

Popular Science+ (Popular Science magazine on iPad) - adw
http://berglondon.com/blog/2010/04/02/popularscienceplus/

======
adw
Based on the prototype ([http://www.bonnier.com/en/content/digital-magazines-
bonnier-...](http://www.bonnier.com/en/content/digital-magazines-bonnier-mag-
prototype)) which was announced a couple of months ago.

